# Professor Remy/Datu Worden



## tsunaminw (Jan 7, 2002)

i was at datu wordens home today for a private lesson for a few hours and had some fun stuff to share.

we worked on tapi tapi, progression from long ,medium ,and close range single stick,and how it correlates to empty hand work.   im still working on my ability to visualise the attacks when im training solo,and  datu was pushing me out of my sticking points.   alot of the material was back to basics we have worked on at the seminars and camps the last few years.  im still in awe of people who can continue to pull so much from things i think of as something i have down.  every time i train with datu it makes me want to double my training efforts,something im sure you all understand in your own journey.  

after our training i was watching some of  professor remy's old seminar footage,and they were working the same drills. it was funny to see datu ,james keating and his wife,and other familiar faces doing the same thing i had been ,but this was a seminar from 1983. another reminder for me that it isnt a metter of whether i can be as good as the people that inspire me,but just a matter of when.  i have to put in the time, as professor did,and keep the arts alive for the future.   watching seminars and seeing people in 1982-3, 1986,88 etc and seeing them go before me to learn this art is still a blast.


----------



## tsunaminw (Jan 7, 2002)

checking out the doblatta(sp),the blade made for professor by datu was cool.the blade has that alive feeling i recognised when i held a katana made by michael bell.  the  goddess profile is very functional,and the handle feels very solid.  all of datus knives  feel very at home in your hand.  it was definately a renagadeblade. the new al mar automatics were in,and i m ight have swiped one but datu looks like he can still run pretty good.  the tops knives also look promising,the first production runs didnt have the names on them yet. i always have to choose between more time with datu,and more toys.  time was priority today

i have always been disappointed in the lack of respect on forums, always by people who admit that they dont know the facts.  its magic to see young and middle aged men become old women before my eyes. when someone has an issue of whether a person was around at a certain time, chronology etc,they should go to the source. i truly believe people dont act face to face the way they do on these type of boards.  these forums have such an awesome power to  spread positive news,training curriculum,events,inspiring  words and the like.   

bruce was a renegade back in the day,scorned by traditionalists,
 but his followers seem to be as bad as those who scorned him .  the people who put quality training over  politics,recognition,and  fame deserve  better than they usually get.  i for one am thankful to someone who puts such a priority on my ability to protect myself,my family, my country,and doesnt take that lightly.  

thanks again datu.


----------

